# "Describe your local" threads



## liam8227 (Mar 3, 2010)

Each month the forum will host a member's review of their local fishing area. The idea is to introduce firstly the author and then their favourite fishing spot.

The parameters will be:

A brief introduction by the author as to who they are.[/*]
A location that is special to the author and they feel passion for.[/*]
A description of the location, how to get there and what people can expect.[/*]
The type of fishing on offer and any other activities.[/*]
Any other useful information
Tips[/*]
Pictures (and video if available) will help to illustrate the post.[/*]
Links to appropriate trip reports are also a great idea.[/*]
[/*]

Lastly the author is to pass the baton (in the post and by PM) to a new member who at the beginning of the next month will contribute with their local. Make the post in Main and the mods will link it to this Sticky.

For anyone that would like to view any of the previous 'Describe your local' threads, they can be found listed below:

************************************************************************************************************************
*Queensland*
*Laguna Bay & Jew Shoal, Noosa* - introduced by Sunshiner
*Lake Cootharaba* - introduced by Scater
*Palm Beach* - introduced by Safa
*Wivenhoe Dam* - introduced by Nativeman

*South Australia*
*Fleurieu Peninsula* - introduced by Stealthfisha

*International*
*Dana Point CA, USA* - introduced by Zed


----------

